# La Roche Posay?



## meaghanb2926 (Sep 14, 2008)

It seems like quite a few people here use this skincare line and seem to like it. A friend of mine uses the Biomedic line and loves it (she's also addicted to botox and peels though). In looking at their website it says that this particular formula (Biomedic) is prescribed by physicians but there are some sites that sell this.  I tried a few of my friend's products and liked them but I am afraid to purchase these since I haven't actually been to a dermatologist myself.  Should I start with their non-physician line? They list physicians that carry this but really I'd just like to go get a facial that uses this line instead of actually going to a dermatologist.  Does anyone have any favorite products from La Roche Posay? I have combo skin that is pretty oily in the chin area and have quite a few blackheads on my chin and the sides of my nose that I would love to get rid of, the pores on my cheeks are getting larger as I get older and I am starting to get lines around my eyes. I dont feel old enough to start getting peels but my skin is just so blah even though I dont smoke and drink tons of water. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Sep 15, 2008)

I have their lip balm, I love it loads and loads <3


----------



## drieyes (Sep 15, 2008)

I use their make-up remover Toleriane.  It removes everything except waterproof products but it is  very gentle on the skin, leaving  it  very smooth and not at all tight.  All the people I've recommended it to loves the product.


----------



## bubs (Sep 15, 2008)

Have any of you tried their anthelios line of sunscreen? I have heard that it is supposed to be amazing as far as sun protection, but I hate using super greasy sunscreens that just make my makeup slide off, which is why I am currently addicted to my shiseido sunscreen... But the la roche posay is nearly 20$ cheaper!


----------



## Nadeshda (Sep 15, 2008)

I use a cleanser, toner and acne cream from Avene, but my moisturizer is a La Roche-Posay one. I chose it because it was one of the few moisturizers with SPF. I also have combination skin, so I've been using the Hydraphase XL Legere with SFP 15, I love it! It smells nice, it is absorved easily, and hasn't clogged my pores or made me oily. Another think I like it that it has a pump dispenser, so the cream inside the tube is nice and fresh. A pump is enough for my whole face and a bit of my neck. I've had this since May and haven't run out of yet.


----------



## meaghanb2926 (Sep 15, 2008)

Well, I ordered the Biomedic purifying cleanser, hydraphase lotion and Active-C eye cream today from DermStore.com.  They were having some promo and I also got the DermaNew cleaning device (I think it sounds like the Clarisonic thing), it was only $9 (instead of $70) so we'll see.  I called their 800 number first and spoke with an aesthetician who was really nice. I told her what I was currently using and she told me to stick with a few of the products I currently have (Dermalogica toner) which was nice because she wasn't pushing needless products on me just for a sale.  We shall see!!! Free 2 day shipping so I'll know soon enough


----------



## aimee (Sep 18, 2008)

ive used the bodylotion and really liked it

oh and the self tanner is nice too


----------



## awickedshape (May 18, 2015)

I usually use an SPF 50 moisturizer.  Tried the tinted Anthelios SPF 50 which left a terrible white cast. Trying Redermic UV SPF 25 now. Does anyone use that?


----------

